# 1.4 HDMI Question



## ErikMartz (Sep 26, 2009)

I am seeing 1.4 format HDMI cables now. I am looking at these specifications and I am very confused. 

http://www.cablegiant.com/default.aspx?p_id=1&c_id=31&pagenum=1

Does anyone know if these will work with 1.3 format equipment? I guess I am trying to figure out if they will play down? Can I buy 1.4 and use them with older equipment? 

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

The only major difference of 1.4 cables is they spec out for the higher data rates required for the HDMI 1.4 standard (and correspondingly carry a higher price). Since they can handle the lower data rate of 1.3 just fine, they are totally compatible. 

As a sidenote, if you have any 1.3 cables, they _may_ work with equipment calling for 1.4 cables. The only way to find out is to try them, but they may work fine. They are not _Spec'd or RATED_ to carry the higher data rate, but that doesn't necessarily mean they won't, particularly over short distances (there are also "high speed" rated 1.3 cables which are almost the equivalent of 1.4 and should be interchangeable in most cases).

HDMI, USB, CAT, and others have very specific distance limitation "Ratings" which are exceeded all the time in practical applications (I'm not making recommendations to do that, especially in critical applications). But to answer your original question, HDMI 1.4 cables are spec'd better than 1.3 and should work well with older HDMI equipment.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

RBTO said:


> As a sidenote, if you have any 1.3 cables, they _may_ work with equipment calling for 1.4 cables. The only way to find out is to try them, but they may work fine. They are not _Spec'd or RATED_ to carry the higher data rate, but that doesn't necessarily mean they won't, particularly over short distances (there are also "high speed" rated 1.3 cables which are almost the equivalent of 1.4 and should be interchangeable in most cases).


Thats the biggest thing, and will get allot of people buying new cables when they dont need to.


----------



## ErikMartz (Sep 26, 2009)

I really appreciate the great feedback!


----------

